# Checkstay



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''ve heard some scary stories about rig failure due to badly adjusted runners and checkstays, and in regard to this I have a question;
If the runners are for adjusting the headstay, backstay is for adjusting the mastrake, what are the checkstays main purpose, and when is it most critical to use them right?
mOrten


----------

